# Vaginal pressure second trimester



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm 15 weeks and have noticed today a bit of vaginal pressure when I stand up.  I don't remember anything like this with my DD.  I am currently being treated for cystitis so not sure whether it's something I need to be worried about?

Thanks!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It could just be the way that your baby is lying, if it carries on over the next few days, see your gp,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

Thank you - GP has referred me to hospital, I have an appointment tomorrow.  I think it might be the start of SPD.  I have a history of back and pelvis problems even outside of pregnancy.  Oh well!


----------

